# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Super Ski - Ski Amadé card?

## Old Anonym

hallo Ihr interessierte,
hab bei den vielen Infos über sonst was einfach keine Durchblick mehr. Kann mir von Euch jemand weiterhelfen wo nun der Unterschied zw. der Salzburger Super Ski Card ist und der von Adamé? Oder lieg ich richtig mit der Annahme, dass bei dem Super Ski Dingst komplett Slzbg dabei ist, ohne Ausnahme?
Also die Sache mit dem Wahlabo wär dann schon ok, was hab Ihr dazu für ne Meinung? Oder gleich ne viel bessere Idee?
lg chris
PS: is´s doch so toll mit diesen twin-tips, oder hat von Euch wer schon den crossmax 10 gefahren!!!!?

----------


## Tobias

oiso Salzburg Super Ski Card: Preis 395 (VVK), Amadé (oiso ois + Schladming usw.), Obertauern, Zell/See, Kitz, Saalbach, Waidring, Gosau, und an Haufen kloane (Werfenweng, Untersberg,...)

Amadé: Preis 335 (VVK) Gültigkeitsbereich: wie der Name schon sagt...

----------


## babi

www.salzburgsuperskicard.com

www.sportwelt.at

bussal

----------


## freakazoid

i glaub i werd mi a für die suiperskicard entscheiden. 

a wenn die gefahr gross is, irgendeinem ranger zu begegnen.

----------


## Nikee

ich hatte die besagte karte letztes jahr.
allerdings habe ich mich auch an 3 stellen wg. einer vergünstigung erkundigt
(landesregierung zuständige abteilungsleitung, marketing-abteilung für´s die superski-card,
intersport eybl, salzburg ag - haben auch vergünstigungen in div. wintersportorten)
...leider nix gegangen, vielleicht hast du mehr erfolg.
anmerkung: lass dir den vorverkauf nicht entgehen, da kannst du wenigstens a  bissal etwas sparen.

----------


## skifreundin

Das Thema ist noch nicht geschlossen, oder? Ich weiß zwar nicht, ob die Mitgleider noch dabei sind  :Mr. Orange: ...weil schon viele Jahre vergangen sind, aber die Region Ski Amade existiert immer noch  :Stick Out Tongue: , deswegen habe ich eine Frage an euch: Gibt es diese Skicard noch? Ich fange erst mit dem Skisport an, deswegen kenne mich damit nicht so gut aus... :Redface:

----------


## noox

In Salzburg gibt es die Salzburger-Super-Ski-Card. Kostet heuer 522 (bis Anfang Dezember). Sind alle (bis auf ein paar kleine) Salzburger Skigebiete dabei. Außerdem Planai und Kitzbühel und noch ein paar: www.salzburgsuperskicard.com/

Dann gibt's Ski Amade: Schladming/DAchstein, Gastein, Flachau ZAuchensee, Hochkönign, etc.: www.skiamade.com/de/winter
Saisonkarte für Erwachsene kostet 440 Euro.

In der Steiermark gibt's den Skijoker: www.steiermarkjoker.at/

In Tirol dürfte es mind. 3 so größere Verbund-Karten geben. Zumindest eine davon gilt bis Leogang, Saalbach, Zell.

----------


## georg

> Dann gibt's Ski Amade: Schladming/DAchstein, Gastein, Flachau ZAuchensee, Hochkönign, etc.

  Jetzt hab ich tatsächlich *HochkönigIn* gelesen..  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Soweit kommt's noch...  :Wink:

----------


## skifreundin

In den Ski Amade Regionen zahlt man aber nur einmal, oder?

----------


## JackTheRipper

wer nimmt sich denn die sssc? für mich hätt sie sich letztes jahr nicht ausgezahlt...

----------


## noox

> In den Ski Amade Regionen zahlt man aber nur einmal, oder?


? 
Amade-Saisonkarte gilt in allen genannten Gebieten.




> wer nimmt sich denn die sssc? für mich hätt sie sich letztes jahr nicht ausgezahlt...


also ich hätte letztes Jahr über 1200 Euro bezahlt, ohne SSSC  :Big Grin:   Jeder Skitag hat mir nur mehr 15 Euro gekostet. 

Nur heuer muss ich leider verspätete in die Saison - hatte letzte Woche Leistenbruch-OP. Anfang Dezember soll's wieder gehen.

----------


## Poison :)

:O wie hastn des gschafft? gute besserung

----------


## noox

Ich glaub ich hat's schon mind. a Jahr oder so. Aber erst vor 4 Wochen in Leogang ist's akut geworden. Aber jetzt habe ich eine Verstärkung drinnen  :Wink:

----------


## JackTheRipper

oh... ja gute besserung auch!

wegen sssc, bin auch am überlegen sie zu kaufen und dieses jahr ein bisschen intensiver zu gehen.... hmmm...

----------


## DH-Rooky

die Karten brauchst ned, hast doch eh a Fritschi drauf  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

> wegen sssc, bin auch am überlegen sie zu kaufen und dieses jahr ein bisschen intensiver zu gehen.... hmmm...


 Na supi, dh wenn ich dich anruf und frag ob du Lust hast 2500Hm über Gletscher und Fels auf einen ~4000er zu hatschen, dann sagst du: Nö kann nicht, muß meine SSSC ausnutzen.  :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin: 



> die Karten brauchst ned, hast doch eh a Fritschi drauf


 Genau, der Hörr braucht keine Liftkarte der Hörr geht! Hugh!  :Mr Purple:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Na supi, dh wenn ich dich anruf und frag ob du Lust hast 2500Hm über  Gletscher und Fels auf einen ~4000er zu hatschen, dann sagst du: Nö kann  nicht, muß meine SSSC ausnutzen.


an seiner Stelle würd i scho aus Selbstschutz nimmer mit dir auf an Gletscher gehn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## georg

:Cry:   :Weep:

----------


## skifreundin

Gute Besserung auch von mir...klingt ziemlich ernst, oder???

----------


## JackTheRipper

> an seiner Stelle würd i scho aus Selbstschutz nimmer mit dir auf an Gletscher gehn


tzzz... meimeimei! da fällt man einmal in eine spalte und dann wird das einem ewig vorgehalten  :Mr. Yellow: 

also ich bin bei skitouren gern dabei, egal ob ich die sssc hab oder nicht  :Wink:  muss eh erst schauen was meine finanzielle lage zulässt...  :Confused:

----------


## DH-Rooky

Machst halt den Winter no was ärgeres dann red ma darüber  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Nö, bitte nicht. Mir persönlich reichen die Erlebnisse des letzten Winters.  :Rolleyes: 

Aber eigentlich gehts da um Saisonkarten.  :Mr Purple: 

edit:



> In den Ski Amade Regionen zahlt man aber nur einmal, oder?


??? Verstehe ich nicht ganz.. Die genannten Karten gelten innerhalb einer Region für eine Saison. Ob sich das auszahlt mußt du dir selber ausrechnen. Meistens zahlt sich das wirklich nur dann aus, wenn man mehrere Wochen + Wochenenden den Lift benützt.. und das nur in dieser Region.

----------


## skifreundin

Und wie sieht es mit der Ausrüstung aus...kann ich dort z.B. ein Helm ausleihen oder muss ich von zuhause aus nehmen (hab nämlich noch kein gekauft!)  :Smile:

----------


## noox

Ich schätze, dass man den auch ausleihen kann - je nach Shop etc. Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Gibt ja noch genug, die auch ohne Helm fahren. 

Helm würde ich mir aber selbst zulegen. Weil das ist ein bisschen eine Sucherei, bis einem ein Helm passt und gefällt. Außerdem schwitzt man im Helm ja auch.

----------


## georg

Kannst du dir ausleihen, aber wie noox schon gemeint hat würde ich mir den zulegen. Am Anfang kannst du ihn ja leihen, bist du weißt was paßt und was du willst aber das geht  mit der Zeit schön ins Geld und außerdem ist es mühsam: Es geht viel Zeit in überfüllten Sportgeschäften drauf.
Schuhe und Helm würde ich kaufen, der Rest ist einfach zu leihen.

Aber eine SSSC oder andere Saisonkarte kannst du mit ausleihen nicht nutzen. Das wird sich finanziell eher nicht auszahlen.

----------


## skifreundin

das klingt nach einer großen Investition. Ich mache mir ehrlich gesagt auch Gedanken, ob das hygienisch ist, wenn ich ein Helm aufsetze, den schon tausende Skifahrer auf hatten? Na ja, daran denkt wahrscheinlich nur eine Frau  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> klingt nach einer großen Investition


ab 50,- bekommt man recht gute Helme, das find ich nicht grad eine riesen Summe verglichen mit dem Rest einer Skiausrüstung

----------


## georg

Sehe ich auch so.. ein Helm ist im Vergleich zum Rest eher günstig. Aber klar, es ist insgesamt viel Zeug und Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Ich würde mir als Gelegenheitsskifahrer der nicht oft, aber regelmäßig unterwegs ist Ski und Stöcke ausleihen und den Rest kaufen. Nicht unbedingt wegen hygienischer Bedenken - wobei das bei Schuhen schon ein Thema sein kann  :Big Grin:  - sondern weil es mühsam ist sich passende Bekleidung auszuborgen. Ganz am Anfang ja, bis man weiß was einem paßt. Verschiedene Marken und Modelle sind durchaus verschieden geschnitten.

Ich kenne Männer die hygienische Bedenken haben den Handlauf einer Stiege oder die Haltepunkte in öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen. Aber das ist wohl eher die Ausnahme und ein anderes Thema.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Ich kenne Männer die hygienische Bedenken haben den Handlauf einer  Stiege oder die Haltepunkte in öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel zu benutzen


du kennst Monk persönlich, oag  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Guter Hinweis. Das werde ich dem Betreffenden mal bei nächster Gelegenheit reindrücken.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## Sportsfreund

Ich war Anfang Jaenner in Flachau und ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch gedacht, dass ich mir einen Skihelm ausleihen könnte. In meisten Geschäften können es aber nur Kinder machen. Erwachsene müssen sich schon einen kaufen…

----------


## Extrempilz

@Sportsfreund: Ja so ist es mir auch gegangen. Ich hab mir dann einen Helm gekauft. Meine Freunde haben mich zwar ausgelacht, weil ich nicht wirklich oft Schifahren gehe, aber ich investiere lieber das Geld in einen guten Helm - auch wenn ich nur ein paar Tage fahre - bevor ich dann mit angeknacktem Schädl im Krankenhaus liege. Vor allem da das Gebiet Flachau schon relativ gut befahren ist, da kann ja so schnell was passieren.

----------


## skifreundin

Ja, ich denke, heutzutage sind die meisten Skifahrer vorsichtig und tragen einen Helm  :Smile: . Aber was anderes. Was kann man in Ski amade im Sommer alles machen?  :Confused:

----------


## georg

> Was kann man in Ski amade im Sommer alles machen?


 Mit der Winter Saisonkarte? Nix. Die gilt im Sommer nicht mehr.

Grundsätzlich? Naja, alles was man in den Bergen machen kann. Wandern, Klettern, vorm Schlechtwetter fliehen, Radlfahren, ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

